# rubber band balls



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

So hi peep i mafe this topic to see if you guy have ever made one i just started out of bordem but now im adicted i also want to know if there are any wholesale websites that post to uk or are uk based as bands start to get exspencive post picS and links below 
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | 
\/\/\/\/


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

mmmmmm .. what?

Are you looking for bands? or tubes? the questions is abit vague.

Start on ebay, they have some good prices.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

slingshotvibe said:


> So hi peep i mafe this topic to see if you guy have ever made one i just started out of bordem but now im adicted i also want to know if there are any wholesale websites that post to uk or are uk based as bands start to get exspencive post picS and links below
> | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
> \/\/\/\/


So, Hello people, I made this topic to see if any of you guys have ever made a rubber band ball. I just started one out of boredom and now I am addicted. I would also like to know if there are any wholesale websites that are willing to post to the UK or are based in the UK as international postage can get expensive.

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the translation Hrawk.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Cheers hrawk


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All good mate, sometimes people don't get my sense of humour, I'm glad you didn't take offence.

In Aus, the better the mate, the more crap you put on them


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Dont worrie mate my sense of humour is good lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Check this:


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Cant see what it is phones being crap pm me with link mate


----------

